# Wie viel ist aus meinem System herauszuholen?



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin ganz neu beim Übertakten und sammel daher grade ein bisschen Erfahrung... gestern abend mal probiert, erst mal ca. 20 Bluescreens gehabt, und irgendwann eingesehen, dass der Phenom einfach nicht über 3.9GHz gehen will.
Auf die Idee gekommen bin ich, als ich den Wettbewerb hier gesehen habe und mitbekommen musste, dass meine Komponenten auf Standardtakt selbst gegen schlechtere Rechner nach Hause gehen. Natürlich mache ich da nur zum Spaß mit und nicht als ernsthafte Konkurrenz, aber man lernt ja dazu 

Habe bisher SuperPi32m, 3DMark06 und MaxxMem getestet (siehe HwBot Profile), aber da bin ich überall total schlecht.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wie ich aus meinem System (siehe Signatur) das meiste rausholen kann? Ich kann ja mal schreiben, was ich bisher versucht habe:

CPU:
Mit Standard-HT-Clock ging 19x-Multiplikator, höher wollte er nicht. Dazu habe ich die CPU-Spannung auf 1.425V angeben, testweise auch mal auf 1.45V, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Mehr traue ich mich nicht.
Mit HT-Clock auf 215 und dem Multiplikator entsprechend niedriger (z.B. 17) ging es auch ganz gut, aber wie gesagt, mehr als 3880MHz waren nicht drin.
*Frage 1*: Kann ich auch einfach nur einen Kern anheben? Für SuperPI z.B. brauche ich eh nur einen Thread, also können die anderen von mir aus doch niedrig takten!
*Frage 2*: Wie sieht es mit der Northbridge-Spannung und dem PCIe-Speed aus? Da habe ich mich bisher nicht rangetraut... bringt das denn was?

Speicher:
Da lässt sich meines Wissens nichts machen, habe mal per BIOS ganz stumpf anstatt 7-7-7-24 einfach 6-6-6-18 probiert, aber da kam er nicht mal bis Windows, und von 1333MHZ auf 1600MHz hochstellen hat den Rechner total tot gemacht, musste BIOS resetten. 
*Frage*: Anders als per HT-Clock kann ich das nicht verbessern, oder?

Graka:
Die GTX 260 die ich habe ist eh schon übertaktet (von edel-grafikkarten.de), von den normalen 575 auf 680 hoch, und ich habe es probeweise mal bis 715 (Core) und 1200 (Memory) getrieben. Das lief alles ohne Probleme, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie hoch ich das machen kann und ob irgendwann die Spannung höher sein müsste.
*Frage*: Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der GTX 260? Ist ein Golden Sample von Gainward, sollte also Potenzial haben.

Weitere Fragen:
Wie sieht das mit den Temperaturen aus? Ein Freund hat gesagt, dass bis 60°C OK ist, drüber aber schlecht für die Hardware sein kann. Was ist die Grenze?
Was mache ich, wenn die maximale Temperatur z.B. bei 3DMark überschritten wird? Einfach auf den Notaus von der Steckdose hauen?
Wann kann die Hardware ernsthaften (physikalischen) Schaden nehmen? Eigentlich müsste sich der Kram doch zur Sicherheit selber ausschalten.

Wär nett, wenn ich ein bisschen Feedback bekomme. Danke!

Und BTW: Ich übertakte momentan nur per Software (OverDrive und AfterBurner), BIOS braucht mir doch zu lange...


----------



## onkel-bill (1. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> *Frage 1*: Kann ich auch einfach nur einen Kern anheben? Für SuperPI z.B. brauche ich eh nur einen Thread, also können die anderen von mir aus doch niedrig takten!



Im Bios Kerne deaktivieren sollte eigendlich gehen...
(bin kein AMD-Bencher, da sollte Kaiser Alriin besser Bescheid wissen!)
ABER: MaxxMEM² ist auch single threaded 



multimolti schrieb:


> habe mal per BIOS ganz stumpf anstatt 7-7-7-24 einfach 6-6-6-18 probiert



Bei meinen G.Skill z.B. ist entscheidend, welchen Wert tRCD hatte... CL und TRP gehen bei mir meist tiefer!
Da hilft eigendlich nur probieren, Rumgucken beim BOT, alte Reviews durchforsten... stumpf einstellen is beim ocen eh nicht von Vorteil! 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2010)

> Frage 1: Kann ich auch einfach nur einen Kern anheben? Für SuperPI z.B. brauche ich eh nur einen Thread, also können die anderen von mir aus doch niedrig takten!


K10stat



> Frage 2: Wie sieht es mit der Northbridge-Spannung und dem PCIe-Speed aus? Da habe ich mich bisher nicht rangetraut... bringt das denn was?


NB spannung hilft meistens nur den "fsb" höher zubekommen, aber zuviel ist nicht gut
PCIe kann man auch mit 105-110 MHz betreiben aber bringt nicht soviel



> Da lässt sich meines Wissens nichts machen, habe mal per BIOS ganz stumpf anstatt 7-7-7-24 einfach 6-6-6-18 probiert, aber da kam er nicht mal bis Windows, und von 1333MHZ auf 1600MHz hochstellen hat den Rechner total tot gemacht, musste BIOS resetten.
> Frage: Anders als per HT-Clock kann ich das nicht verbessern, oder?



meistens geht nur eine richtung gut, entweder schärfere timing ( 6 statt 7) oder höherer takt, am besten mal dein kit googlen vlt. findet man oc ergebnisse nach denen man sich grob richten kann



> Wie sieht das mit den Temperaturen aus? Ein Freund hat gesagt, dass bis 60°C OK ist, drüber aber schlecht für die Hardware sein kann. Was ist die Grenze?
> Was mache ich, wenn die maximale Temperatur z.B. bei 3DMark überschritten wird? Einfach auf den Notaus von der Steckdose hauen?
> Wann kann die Hardware ernsthaften (physikalischen) Schaden nehmen? Eigentlich müsste sich der Kram doch zur Sicherheit selber ausschalten.



da hilft coretemp weiter. der zeigt dir die temperatur und auch den maximalen wert. auf dauer die maximale temperatur zu überschreiten führt dazu, dass der prozessor eher den geist auf gibt. aber mal kurz drüber zu sein ist nicht schlimm, meistens drosselt sich der prozessor selber runter bevor er überhitzt, was natürlich nicht gewollt ist bei übertakten.

wenn nach mehr fragen sind frag am besten den alriin der hat grünes amd blut


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Danke für die Tipps!

Könnt ihr mal abschätzen, wie viel aus der Graka rauszuholen sein müsste? Danke!


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

Sieht mir nicht aus als ob auf der GraKa ein Volterra-Chip oben ist. Die Revision spricht dagegen. Deshalb kannst du maximal mit ~750MHz rechnen (was aber stark schwanken kann). Takte erstmal vorsichtig in 10MHz Schritten den GPU-Takt nach oben bis Bildfehler auftreten oder es zum Freeze kommt, dann den Shader-Takt (welchen du im Riva Tuner erst vom GPU-Takt "entkoppeln" musst) und zuletzt den Ram. Lass die Karte mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl laufen und teste immer mit einem der 3DMarks durch. Wenn Du die maximalen Taktraten raus hast, mach das Fenster auf *g* und lass die miteinander durchlaufen! 
3DMark auf Priorität "Echtzeit", alles unnötige deaktivieren und Treiber auf hohe Leistung... den ganzen Kantenglättungs-Quixi-Quaxi brauchst du nicht.


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Okay, werde ich versuchen. Bis 715 ging das bisher gut, und ja, es war mit dem Shader Takt gekoppelt. 100% Lüfter hatte ich eh, ist mir ansonsten zu riskant. Ich mache mich dann gleich mal an den Test ran!


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Sooo.. 730 hat die Graka problemlos mitgemacht, 740 ging auch ohne Freeze oder Störungen, allerdings hat die sich bei 75°C selbst auf 400 runtergetaktet und war danach auch nicht mehr höher zu bewegen.
Hat da jemand eine Idee? Anscheinend verträgt die ja deutlich mehr als 75°!


----------



## Alriin (2. März 2010)

kalte Luft, zusätzliche Lüfter, offenes Fenster,...


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Hmm okay  Eine Möglichkeit, das Limit hochzusetzen gibt es nicht? Naja auch egal...

Ich habe grade ein bisschen Angst bekommen, habe mit verschiedenen Taktungen rumgespielt und geschaut, ob der Rechner das aushielt, nen paar Bluescreens waren dabei, aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Als dann, obwohl alles stabil lief und die Graka erst bei 65°C war, alle angeschlossenen Bildschirme auf einmal Pixelfehler hatten, und zwar nicht wenige, sondern mindestens 30 Pixel, die einfach nur Hellblau waren pro Bildschirm, habe ich doch Angst bekommen und das abgeschaltet. Mit Referenztakt sieht jetzt wieder alles schön aus...

Mal sehn, ob ich mich das noch mal traue


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Also die Pixelfehler treten bei hohem Graka-Speicher-OC auf. Bei  der CPU/GPU sind eher Freezes die Folge. Solche Artefakte sind traditionell durch den VRam bedingt


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

D.h. da brauche ich mir keine Sorge machen? Oder einfach den Speicher etwas runter setzen (war auf 1250)?


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

Naja sorgenfrei sollte man bei solchen Sachen nie sein (-> immer vorsichtig & skeptisch)! Aber probiers mal mit weniger Takt beim VRAM. Die Artefakte sollten dann verschwinden.


----------



## multimolti (2. März 2010)

Jo stimmt, mit 1225 fürn RAM gehts.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja sorgenfrei sollte man bei solchen Sachen nie sein (-> immer vorsichtig & skeptisch)!



ich würde sagen die richtige Mischung ist entscheidend ! Wenn du dich nix traust dann kommste beim benchen net weit, aber kaltblütig die HW in den tod schicken ist auch keine Lösung
[diese Aussage basiert auf persönlichen Erfahrungen -_-]


----------



## theLamer (3. März 2010)

Ja das ist klar 
Ich persönlich hab auch schon vielen Karten den Todesstoß gegeben. Aber ich wusste vorher, dass sowas passiert- z.B. wenn ich +0,45V auf den VRAM gebe 

Aber Leuten, die gerade eingestiegen sind in ernsthaftes OC sollten erstmal vorsichtig und aufmerksam sein. 
Klar - wer Angst hat, braucht gar nicht erst anzufangen.

PS: Heute MaxxMem mit 1,47V QPI und 1,88V RAM gebencht


----------



## onkel-bill (3. März 2010)

@ the Lamer: QPI 1,525V VRAM:1,85V
liebe grüße aus nem eiskalten Wohnzimmer...


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Ihr Suchtis  Maaan, ich will auch bessere Werte hinbekommen, aber entweder sind alle Kombinationen, die ich probiere, ******** (=Bluescreen), oder meine Hardware ist einfach nicht gut genug...


----------

